# anyone have a van going from murcia to uk soon?



## frostydog (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi I only need to transport a few items from Murcia (san Pedro del pinatar / Lo pagan) back to the Uk (Newton Abbot,Devon) namely:
1 x large suitcase
1 x small suitcase
1 x medium box of personal items
1 x vanity case
1 x small coffee table

I would be really grateful if anyone is returning and could message me with a price to kindly move these?
Best wishes,
Julie


----------

